# The Dismantling of America



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2020)

Mitch McConnell And Elaine Chao Are Illegally Making Money Off Of Russia And China
					

Trump's DOT secretary and wife of Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, Elaine Chao is illegally using her cabinet position to make money off of Russia and China.




					www.politicususa.com


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Mitch McConnell And Elaine Chao Are Illegally Making Money Off Of Russia And China
> 
> 
> Trump's DOT secretary and wife of Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, Elaine Chao is illegally using her cabinet position to make money off of Russia and China.
> ...



*Never Gunna Happen......Take your Saul Alinsky playbook and GO HOME !


MAGA !!!!





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Never Gunna Happen......Take your Saul Alinsky playbook and GO HOME !
> 
> 
> MAGA !!!!
> ...


Did you read the article nono?


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you read the article nono?



*Sure did !*

" _Experts in government ethics said Elaine Chao’s media appearances 
with her father *might* violate a regulation that prohibits federal employees 
from using their public office for their “own private gain, for the endorsement
 of any product, service or enterprise, or for the private gain of friends, relatives, 
or persons with whom the employee is affiliated in a nongovernmental capacity.”_


*A Political HIT Piece.....Nothing more...!*
*
Oh boy the stench is overpowering ...looky here below:*

*PoliticusUSA


Jason Easley*

Mr. Easley’s analysis has been quoted/referenced by hundreds 
of publications and outlets including the BBC, Esquire, 
and MSNBC’s The Maddow Blog.

For more discussion about this story join 
our Rachel Maddow and MSNBC group.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Sure did !*
> 
> " _Experts in government ethics said Elaine Chao’s media appearances
> with her father *might* violate a regulation that prohibits federal employees
> ...


So that kind of thing doesn't bother you at all? . . . as long as it's someone with an r by their name. Moscow Mitch he's your bitch.


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So that kind of thing doesn't bother you at all? . . .
> as long as it's someone with an r by their name.
> Moscow Mitch he's your bitch.



*Try as you may...*
*Try as you might...
You have no say....*
*And you're losing this FIGHT..!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Try as you may...*
> *Try as you might...
> You have no say....*
> *And you're losing this FIGHT..!!!!*


What "fight"? You mean the one to keep our republic?


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2020)

Senator Burr (R - North Carolina), chairman of Senate Intelligence Committee, issued a public statement that everything was under control.  Soon after, he told a meeting of high-paying supporters that it wasn't.  Then he sold off his hotel stock just before the market fell.









						Secret Recording Exposes Intelligence Chairman Warning Donors About Coronavirus 3 Weeks Ago
					

“It is probably more akin to the 1918 pandemic,” North Carolina’s Republican Sen. Richard Burr said




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2020)

espola said:


> Senator Burr (R - North Carolina), chairman of Senate Intelligence Committee, issued a public statement that everything was under control.  Soon after, he told a meeting of high-paying supporters that it wasn't.  Then he sold off his hotel stock just before the market fell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swamp creature Burr.


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Swamp creature Burr.


So now Tucker Carlson of Fox and AOC are both calling for him to resign and face charges.


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2020)

Three more Republican Senators implicated in insider trading.  There was a health briefing concerning coronavirus on Jan 24.  In the few weeks following that, Inhofe of Oklahoma, Loeffler of Georgia, and Johnson of Wisconsin.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2020)

espola said:


> So now Tucker Carlson of Fox and AOC are both calling for him to resign and face charges.


Americans coming together.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Three more Republican Senators implicated in insider trading.  There was a health briefing concerning coronavirus on Jan 24.  In the few weeks following that, Inhofe of Oklahoma, Loeffler of Georgia, and Johnson of Wisconsin.


No wonder they didn't want to let the Dems in.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What "fight"? You mean the one to keep our republic?



*Hmmmmm.......*
*

This might shed a little light.....

A little outlandish, but the TRUTH is buried within...and oh Boy is *
*there....





*


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hmmmmm.......*
> 
> 
> *This might shed a little light.....
> ...


That explains a lot.

The fact that you referred to the Son of the Godhead, that is, not anything he said.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2020)

espola said:


> That explains a lot.
> 
> The fact that you referred to the Son of the Godhead, that is, not anything he said.



*I don't know what you are referencing or talking about....*

*But there is a whole lotta truth in that video....*

*And by the way ...STFU You LIAR.*


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I don't know what you are referencing or talking about....*
> 
> *But there is a whole lotta truth in that video....*
> 
> *And by the way ...STFU You LIAR.*


"I am the Son of the Godhead" -- Davide Icke, 1991.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2020)

espola said:


> "I am the Son of the Godhead" -- Davide Icke, 1991.



*And......what's your point ?*
*
Still very relevant data within the video.

Just because you are a lying SOB doesn't make you STUPID.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>




*You and Yours are vigorously pursuing the destruction of AMERICA.....*
*
Be prepared for a VIOLENT push back as " We The People " will 
take whatever means necessary to ensure our future generations *
*can enjoy the " FREEDOMS " that our forefathers gave us.....!!! 





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You and Yours are vigorously pursuing the destruction of AMERICA.....*
> 
> *Be prepared for a VIOLENT push back as " We The People " will
> take whatever means necessary to ensure our future generations *
> ...


Do people have the right for life, liberty and pursuit of happiness?


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do people have the right for life, liberty and pursuit of happiness?


*And.....where are you going with the above misquote.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *And.....where are you going with the above misquote.*


"misquote"?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

More graffiti from the uneducated ferals.









						New York City paints Black Lives Matter mural outside Trump Tower in Manhattan | CNN
					

New York City is painting a Black Lives Matter mural on the street directly outside of Trump Tower in Midtown Manhattan.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> More graffiti from the uneducated ferals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just jealous cause they are outside doing something.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're just jealous cause they are outside doing something.


I'm jealous it's too far to take a piss on.


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "misquote"?


*" Misquote "  ....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're just jealous cause they are outside doing something.


*Outside defacing public property that " Big Bird " DeBlasio is in charge ......
NYC Mayor is a disgrace to society....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2020)

Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
“Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
"When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
"It's just astonishing that this man is president of the United States. The man, the con man, from New York City. Many bankruptcies, failed businesses, a reality show, that branded him as something that he never was. A successful businessman. Well, he's the President of the United States now, and the man who said he would make the country great again. And he's brought death, suffering, and economic collapse on truly an epic scale."
"And, let's be clear. This isn't happening in every country around the world. This place. Our place. Our home. Our country. The United States. We are the epicenter. We are the place where you're the most likely to die from this disease. We're the ones with the most shattered economy. And we are, because of the fool that sits in the Oval Office behind the Resolute Desk.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
> In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
> “Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
> "When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
> ...


Fuck... you're spreading this graffiti worse than Blacks Love Murder ruins city streets.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2020)

No matter how and when the Trump presidency ends, the specter of illiberalism will continue to haunt American politics. A highly politicized judiciary will remain, in which close Supreme Court decisions will be viewed by many as of dubious legitimacy, and future judicial appointments will be fiercely contested. The racial division, cultural conflict, and political polarization Trump has encouraged and intensified will be difficult to heal. Gerrymandering, voter suppression, and uncontrolled campaign spending will continue to result in elections skewed in an unrepresentative and undemocratic direction. Growing income disparity will be extremely difficult to halt, much less reverse.









						A leading Holocaust historian just seriously compared the US to Nazi Germany
					

"If the US has someone whom historians will look back on as the gravedigger of American democracy, it is Mitch McConnell."




					www.vox.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No matter how and when the Trump presidency ends, the specter of illiberalism will continue to haunt American politics. A highly politicized judiciary will remain, in which close Supreme Court decisions will be viewed by many as of dubious legitimacy, and future judicial appointments will be fiercely contested. The racial division, cultural conflict, and political polarization Trump has encouraged and intensified will be difficult to heal. Gerrymandering, voter suppression, and uncontrolled campaign spending will continue to result in elections skewed in an unrepresentative and undemocratic direction. Growing income disparity will be extremely difficult to halt, much less reverse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Income is commensurate with education, effort, productivity, demand and a little luck.  You libtards just want it handed to you.

Sorry...


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No matter how and when the Trump presidency ends, the specter of illiberalism will continue to haunt American politics. A highly politicized judiciary will remain, in which close Supreme Court decisions will be viewed by many as of dubious legitimacy, and future judicial appointments will be fiercely contested. The racial division, cultural conflict, and political polarization Trump has encouraged and intensified will be difficult to heal. Gerrymandering, voter suppression, and uncontrolled campaign spending will continue to result in elections skewed in an unrepresentative and undemocratic direction. Growing income disparity will be extremely difficult to halt, much less reverse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*You see....I sense you want a Civil War.....You Prod and Prod and Prod.....*
*Will you stand up and " Fight " for the " Party " you have supported all this
time on this Forum....or will you slink away into the shadows like a Pussy ...!

" We The People " would like to know where you stand ......

Are you a Soldier for the Communist/Marxist/Democrat movement or are you*
*a delicate towel boy who hides from confrontation......!*











*WE who stand beneath this FLAG are here to STAY....!!!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You see....I sense you want a Civil War.....You Prod and Prod and Prod.....*
> *Will you stand up and " Fight " for the " Party " you have supported all this
> time on this Forum....or will you slink away into the shadows like a Pussy ...!
> 
> ...


You go ahead and stand beneath it, I will stand beside it.


----------



## nononono (Jul 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You go ahead and stand beneath it, I will stand beside it.


*You've made your choice....You just ain't got the Cojones to back up your choice.........

I will stand beneath it as you cower into a corner.....!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You've made your choice....You just ain't got the Cojones to back up your choice.........
> 
> I will stand beneath it as you cower into a corner.....!!*


I guess you don't know American history to well eh comrade?


----------



## nononono (Jul 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess you don't know American history to well eh comrade?


*Really.......*
*
What party was the " SLAVERY " Party.....?
What party started the " Klu Klux Klan "....?
What party suppressed human beings up into the middle 1960's....?
What party was behind the lynching of " FREED SLAVES "....?

*
*Come on Forum Pussy.....answer the above questions....!

I know my history, you choose to ignore YOUR history....?*


----------



## notintheface (Jul 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> (oy)


*You need to check YOUR prescription...!

YOU are not well in YOUR head!

Please, for the love of God, after we have a vaccine, go and seek mental help for YOURSELF.

YOU ARE NOT CHANGING ANYONES MIND.

YOU ARE ONLY SHOWING HOW CRAZY YOU ARE...!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE STOP, YOU ARE EMBARRASSING YOURSELF...!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *You need to check YOUR prescription...!
> 
> YOU are not well in YOUR head!
> 
> ...


4nos is a cedar plug.
Always hit first.


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


It’s amazing what happened to this country.
The dummies got a president and now look...we are the world’s laughingstock.
Thank God we are electing a new President.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s amazing what happened to this country.
> The dummies got a president and now look...we are the world’s laughingstock.
> Thank God we are electing a new President.


We already know who Putin favors and which side he knows he can influence easier.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2020)

We need more Democrats in positions of power....from Seattle & Portland to Chicago and St Louis....vote Democrat.

CHICAGO (AP) — Fifteen people were shot, one person was being questioned and multiple suspects were being sought after gunfire erupted outside a funeral home on Chicago’s South Side as the federal government moved forward on plans to deploy more agents to the city where violence is spiking.

First Deputy Superintendent Eric Carter said mourners outside a funeral home in the Gresham neighborhood were fired upon Tuesday from a passing vehicle. Carter said several targets of the shooting returned fire. The vehicle later crashed and the occupants fled in several directions. Carter said all the victims were adults.

A person of interest was being questioned Tuesday night but no arrests had been made, police said.

Police spokeswoman Sally Bown confirmed Wednesday morning ahead of a news conference planned by the city’s police superintendent and mayor that the 15 people were shot. Police were still trying to determine what sparked the shooting, including whether it may have been gang-related, she said.

“At this point I don’t think they know,” Bown said.

The shooting comes as the Department of Homeland Security is planning to deploy dozens of federal agents to Chicago to deal with an uptick in violent crime.

Most victims were taken by the Chicago Fire Department to nearby hospitals in serious condition, said spokesman Larry Langford. They include 10 women from the ages of 21 and 65, including one of whom was shot in the chest, police said. The 65-year-old was treated at the scene.

Other victims include a man who was shot in the chest, arm and forearm, and two men, 32 and 22, who were shot in a hand, police said. An update on the shooting posted online by police early Wednesday showed that six people were in serious condition and that the nine others were in good condition.

More gun violence struck early Wednesday. A few miles away in the city’s South Shore neighborhood, a 3-year-old girl was hospitalized in serious condition after being shot in the head while riding in a vehicle with her parents, police said. Her parents told police two people fired at them from a corner. No one was immediately arrested.

Police said Tuesday’s shooting outside the funeral home happened at or near the site of a funeral or post-funeral event for a man fatally shot last week in the Englewood neighborhood.

Arnita Geder and Kenneth Hughes said they heard gunshots while in their home watching television, adding that they came outside to find bodies that were shot up and “laying everywhere.”

“We thought it was a war out here,” Geder told the Chicago Sun-Times. “It’s ridiculous all the shooting that’s going on out here, it really has to stop.”

......in Chicago, the nation’s third-largest city, where *more than 63 people were shot, 12 fatally, over the weekend. *

entire article:








						Violence, protests, arrival of agents put Chicago on edge
					

CHICAGO (AP) — Amid a surge in gun violence and protests sparked by the death of George Floyd, the nation's third-largest city is on edge, awaiting possible greater tension in the form of a plan by President Donald Trump to dispatch dozens of federal agents to Chicago...




					apnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> We need more Democrats in positions of power....from Seattle & Portland to Chicago and St Louis....vote Democrat.
> 
> CHICAGO (AP) — Fifteen people were shot, one person was being questioned and multiple suspects were being sought after gunfire erupted outside a funeral home on Chicago’s South Side as the federal government moved forward on plans to deploy more agents to the city where violence is spiking.
> 
> ...


Sorry but in large cities, even in red states, where more people vote Democrats are elected . . . or do you prefer minority rule? And where there are more people there are more problems especially taking this countries long history of systemic racism and oppression of minorities into account. Maybe you should find a whitetopia to move to? Idaho is nice.


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry but in large cities, even in red states, where more people vote Democrats are elected . . . or do you prefer minority rule? And where there are more people there are more problems especially taking this countries long history of systemic racism and oppression of minorities into account. Maybe you should find a whitetopia to move to? Idaho is nice.


Poor Lion has trouble thinking for himself.
You read the script everywhere...”anarchy Dem-run cities,” “Biden dementia,” etc., then Lion parrots the same exact lines. 
I don’t think he’s had an independent thought in years.
Maybe he has dementia.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor Lion has trouble thinking for himself.
> You read the script everywhere...”anarchy Dem-run cities,” “Biden dementia,” etc., then Lion parrots the same exact lines.
> I don’t think he’s had an independent thought in years.
> Maybe he has dementia.


In trump world they always accuse others of that which they are personally guilty.


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In trump world they always accuse others of that which they are personally guilty.


So true.


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *You need to check YOUR prescription...!
> 
> YOU are not well in YOUR head!
> 
> ...



*Only if you join me.....*

*" For the Love of God ".....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In trump world they always accuse others of that which they are personally guilty.


*That would be a well documented DEMOCRAT trait....you should stop plagiarizing.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry but in large cities, even in red states, where more people vote Democrats are elected . . . or do you prefer minority rule? And where there are more people there are more problems especially taking this countries long history of systemic racism and oppression of minorities into account. Maybe you should find a whitetopia to move to? Idaho is nice.


*What's a " Whitetopia "....?
Ya filthy Democrat Racist....*


----------



## notintheface (Jul 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Only if you join me.....
> 
> " For the Love of God ".....*


*You are a running joke on this forum....

I hope you can see that....

Nobody likes YOU...!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *You are a running joke on this forum....
> 
> I hope you can see that....
> 
> Nobody likes YOU...!*



*Hey " Knotonyourface " ......this is an Opinion Forum, not a " Dating " site....*
*
You want to step in the ring from the DEMOCRAT side .....go ahead...
You'll leave with a Bloody " Internet " nose....
*
*Everybody " Loves " me.....!





*


----------



## notintheface (Jul 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Everybody " Loves " me.....!*


*We are all " laughing " at YOU.....!

Just like the " trained " monkey that YOU posted.....!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *We are all " laughing " at YOU.....!
> 
> Just like the " trained " monkey that YOU posted.....!*


*You " LOVE " the monkey too....!*









*Enjoy Mr " Knotonyourface "......!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2022)

'I've got morons on my team': Sen. Mitt Romney hits Reps. Paul Gosar, Marjorie Taylor Greene
					

Sen. Mitt Romney likened Reps. Paul Gosar and Marjorie Taylor Greene to "morons" after appearing at a white nationalist's event.



					www.azcentral.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2022)

__





						The Morning: The crime wave continues
					





					messaging-custom-newsletters.nytimes.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2022)

Inflation Was the Purpose of Trump’s Tax Cuts for the Wealthy
					

Republicans are committed to the oppression of the poor




					aninjusticemag.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 25, 2022)

*High inflation will persist into next year, CBO projects*
*A new report also showed the federal deficit falling this year as covid aid expired*

High inflation is expected to persist for the rest of the year, saddling Americans with higher costs as price hikes continue, the Congressional Budget Office said on Wednesday.
The nonpartisan budget office estimated that key measures of inflation will show signs of easing this year relative to last year, but will remain uncomfortably high as demand continues to outstrip supply, putting upward pressure on prices.
From the end of 2020 to the end of 2021, the consumer price index — one measure of inflation — grew by roughly 6.7 percent, the highest level in roughly four decades. The pace of that increase will come down, according to the CBO, but only to 4.7 percent — still far higher than policymakers want. Other measures of inflation cited by the budget office project that price hikes will remain roughly twice the Federal Reserve’s intended target of 2 percent. Price increases won’t fall back to targeted levels until 2024, the CBO said.
December prices rise 7 percent compared with a year ago, as 2021 inflation reaches highest in 40 years



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/us-policy/2022/05/25/cbo-inflation-projection-debt/


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Inflation Was the Purpose of Trump’s Tax Cuts for the Wealthy
> 
> 
> Republicans are committed to the oppression of the poor
> ...


No wonder you're fucked up....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry but in large cities, even in red states, where more people vote Democrats are elected . . . or do you prefer minority rule? And where there are more people there are more problems especially taking this countries long history of systemic racism and oppression of minorities into account. Maybe you should find a whitetopia to move to? Idaho is nice.


You're an ignorant piece of shit Ratboy...nothing has changed in Chicago since I posted that article almost 2 years ago.
If anything it's worse and you don't care...you parroting the nonsense coming out of the far left would be laughable if it wasn't so pathetic.
I'd like to apologize to all the pieces of shit out there for lumping Ratboy in with you...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2022)

The Morning: The Jack Welch effect


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2022)

What happened to GE?
					

The fall of one of America’s great companies.




					www.gatesnotes.com
				




"Chapter 14 of _Lights Out_ details many of the gimmicks GE employed to make the numbers look better than they really were. For example, Gryta and Mann report that GE would sometimes artificially boost quarterly profits by selling an asset (e.g., a diesel train) to a friendly bank, knowing that it could then buy back the asset at a time of GE’s choosing. "

I worked for a company that did something of that nature.  Many of our Navy contracts were funded by "progress payments" in which a portion of the final sales price for a complete system would be paid upon reaching an agreed milestone midway in the process, things like completing assembly or placing a completed assembly in the 7-day elevated temperature burn-in phase (after a complete system test, intended to weed out early component failures).  There was usually a big push at the end of the month, end of the quarter, and end of the fiscal year to get systems into burn-in even though we in the production test group knew that the systems would fail the final test the next week.


----------

